# Tape techs new blades.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What do you guys think of these then.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gzdY5gBoNU


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> What do you guys think of these then.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gzdY5gBoNU


Caz does that not remind u of a supped up Bero Expert?(Think that's what they r called):blink: The red 1's.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Caz does that not remind u of a supped up Bero Expert?(Think that's what they r called):blink: The red 1's.


 Yeah they prob are beroexperts just yellow, Cant remember if much of a thread was started for them.

Beroexperts on clearance sale at all wall, Must be top sellers 

Would they just ride over the mud and not scrape it flat like standard knifes and trowels can if you want them to?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I would say TT just got Bero expert to make some yellow ones. They do look very interesting though for blokes that follow the boxes. And the wipe down behind the zooka looks good.

Here are some earlier threads on the bero experts. I see in the second thread on page 4 comment #39 that Aussie got one of the bero expert knives, hopefully he will chime in and give us a review. 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/looking-level-5-finish-7370/
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/nela-trowels-now-available-csr-7753/index4/


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sure did... I bought it for when we did a level 5 ceiling...I'm happy with it..I don't use it much tho... now I mainly use it if I got to flush out really wide joints but it is very nice to use glides over the mud


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

How did you apply the mud for that level 5 ceiling Aussie?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's some photos I just got my apprentice on the roller as I smoothed of 
Did one coat one direction and a second coat in opposite direction 
My pregnant Mrs even helped me one day on weekend rolling the mud on 

This ceiling was done a 600mm trowel as I didn't have the bero expert yet 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

These were done with bero expert 









Even the but joint on the wall was done with bero and other wall that has polish concrete is entirely level 5 underneath 

Most these photos are panoramic so sorry about quality but you get the idea


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/16/01/29/aeb0b74178d637fce46aa22be24f6248.jpg


----------

